
Show HN: The Grand Theory of Success – A Short, Actionable Podcast - dain
https://soundcloud.com/thegrandtheoryofsuccess/the-law-of-33-precent
======
mrmondo
Thanks for the link - could be interesting!

I do wish people would use standard podcast streams rather than Soundcloud, I
love Soundcloud for music but for podcasts I want to be able to open them in
overcast / gpodder / the iOS podcasts app.

